# Une Honte....



## daxr1der (27 Décembre 2013)

Après 4 échange d'ipad Air et à chaque fois  les 4premiers numéro du numéro de série DMPL (LG), écran jaune sur la partie gauche de l'écran mais jaune jaune. A chaque fois que je fessais un échange je vérifiais le numéro de série sur les modèles d'exposition de l'apple Store Part Dieu à Lyon et c'était des DMPL (LG défectueux) comme leur stock, aujourd'hui j'ai plus d'ipad j'ai été remboursé et les vendeurs me disaient qu'ils ne voyaient pas de problèmes... Prendre les clients pour des cons... Bref Donc aujourd'hui j'y retourne pour voir si je peux trouver un DMQL (dalle Samsung sans défaut) et les modèles d'exposition sont en DMQL, chouette je vais voir un vendeur, et il me dit qu'ils ont que des DMPL et que les DMQL sont que pour les expo ...

En gros ils ont enlevé tous les modèles défectueux en expo pour cacher les défauts de fabrication. ce que tu vois a l'apple store Part dieu ont pas ce défaut, tromperie du client, puis tu repars avec un avec une dalle de moyenne qualité LG...

Et impossible d'avoir du DMQL comme leur modèle d'expo.

Me déçoivent Apple


----------



## esam74 (27 Décembre 2013)

Je te comprend, même genre de soucis sur le mini retina! J'en ai eu 5 tous ont remanence et petites fuites de lumière. On peut pas dire que la qualité soit leur fort. Je garde le mien cette fois j'en peux plus de changer. Courage


----------



## Max67s (27 Décembre 2013)

Salut,

Si ça peux te rassurer (ça fait peur)..
J'ai eu (iPad Air) :
3 x DMPL --> Jaunisse coté gauche
2 x DMQL --> Jaunisse côté gauche
1 x DMRL --> Jaunisse côté gauche (Mon ipad actuel)

Le fait du numéro de série ne joue pas, il faut simplement avoir de la chance...

Cette écran jaune d'un côté et blanc de l'autre est plus que gênant. Je lis beaucoup avec et ça me déconcentre...
Toutes les pages internet dans la majorité son blanche... Enfin jaune et blanche sur ces ipad...

C'est assez embêtant, car j'ai pas envi d'avoir autre chose qu'un iPad mais on en reçoit pas pour son argent...

Oui effectivement les vendeurs à l'Apple store font du bon foutage de gueule. 
Tu leurs ramène plusieurs fois des ipad défectueux, et ils ont toujours le même discours : "Vous êtes le premier client qui ramène un ipad air défectueux. Ils or très peu de problème et il y a très peu de retour, comme le montre les tests sur internet".
...Il y a +50 pages sur le forum Apple US sur ce problème.. 

Enfin bon. C'est un peu misérable.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h15 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h12 ----------

J'aimerais bien savoir si l'iPad mini est autant touché que l'iPad Air sur ce problème ou moins ?!
Si vous avez des retours ?!
Merci


----------



## daxr1der (27 Décembre 2013)

Je vois que je suis pas le seul &#128522;


----------



## Max67s (27 Décembre 2013)

On est loin d'être les seuls malheureusement ... 
La preuve, on arrive même pas à avoir un ipad correct... 

Comme tu dis, c'est une honte...


----------



## daxr1der (27 Décembre 2013)

L'ipad mini a des fuites de lumières sur fond noir j'en ai eu deux, et remboursé, c'est pas mieux tu vois &#128521;


----------



## Max67s (27 Décembre 2013)

Oui c'est sur...
Après ça dépend l'intensité, mes iPad Air en ont aussi, mais vraiment léger.
Ça ne nécessiterait pas un échange pour ça. On peut presque considérer ça comme normal.
Car j'ai déjà songé à prendre un mini retina à la place...
Mais visiblement, ton expérience avec les mini n'est pas très convaincante...

Produire toujours plus et toujours plus vite... Voilà les résultats...


----------



## daxr1der (27 Décembre 2013)

Surtout pour les fêtes... Quitte à vendre de la mauvaise qualité. Il faut faire du chiffre... C'est tout quitte à mentir au client


----------



## esam74 (27 Décembre 2013)

Les mini retina cellulaire ont l'air d'avoir tous de la remenance en plus de ca, et desolé mais pour moi c'est pas normal d'avoir des fuites de lumiere, par exemple ma nexus 7 en avait aucune, mon 5s non plus, mon ecran de mac idem. Sur mes 6 mini aucun n'avait cet ecran jaune et blanc.


----------



## Max67s (27 Décembre 2013)

Oui c'est sur ... Et puis faut le dire, 8/10 clients ne feront même pas attention à cela, donc ils se permettent de vendre des appareils pas à la hauteur de l'image qu'ils donnent de leurs produit. On peut considérer ça comme un vice caché...
Car sur 6 ipad, 6 défectueux... Ça doit toucher un nombre impressionnant de personnes et c'est pas normal. 

Tu as raison, c'est pas normal les fuites de lumière... Je suis d'accord avec toi... 
Je n'en ai pas non plus sur mon iPhone, TV etc... Mais sur des ipad a 600e oui...

Que faut-il faire... ?!


----------



## daxr1der (27 Décembre 2013)

Ne pas acheté, moi cela me derange vu que je suis photographe avec un écran calibré, pour présenter mes photos... Mais avec une tel qualité ce n'est pas possible. Je pense qu'il faut faire un feed-back sur le site Apple... Et montrer que nous sommes mécontents.


----------



## rgi (27 Décembre 2013)

ben surface 2 aucuns souçis.... puis on peut faire énormément plus de choses de base que sur ipad....

Jolie vos merdes à 600 balles!


----------



## daxr1der (27 Décembre 2013)

Oui enfin je l'ai plus &#128521; et le windows store est vide avec ta surface &#128521; +1 pour Apple de ce coté la.


----------



## Max67s (27 Décembre 2013)

Tu as raison Daxr1der.
Le trucs ils le savent... https://discussions.apple.com/thread/5515024?start=0&tstart=0
Ils ne veulent juste pas le reconnaître. 51 pages quoi...

Oui c'est sur on peut toujours aller voir ailleurs... Mais quand on aime iOS c'est très restreint ^^.


----------



## Max67s (27 Décembre 2013)

Avec ce site, on peut voir la semaine de fabrication... Semaine 49 pour un ipad défectueux (DMRL) et vous ?! http://www.chipmunk.nl/cgi-fast/applemodel.cgi

J'espère qu'on aura des remontés de personnes avec des iPad sans problème ^^ 

Nice Name: iPad Air (WiFi)
Machine Model: iPad4,1
Family name: A1474
Group1: iPad
Group2: Air
Generation: 
CPU speed: 1.4GHz
Screen size: 9.7 inch
Screen resolution: 2048x1536 pixels
Colour: Silver
Production year: 2013 
Production week: 49 (December) 
Model introduced: 2013
Capacity: 32GB
Memory - flavour: xx
Factory: DM (China - Foxconn)


----------



## daxr1der (27 Décembre 2013)

Je crois que tu pourras jamais avoir un bon ou attendre 2014 &#128522;


----------



## Max67s (28 Décembre 2013)

Oui 2014 semble peut-être la solution.


----------



## cillab (28 Décembre 2013)

bonjour
 a mon avis attends  moi j'ais eu ce probléme sur mon imac 27( bien sur les premiers) la j'ais commander l'ipad air sur apple store et je vois que j'ais eu du bo
par contre soucis pour l'importation de photos d'une SD CART  leur adaptateur merde j'ais du acheter un mini ,pour l'ancien 30 broches


----------



## Max67s (28 Décembre 2013)

C'est sans doute la meilleure chose à faire, attendre un peu que les problèmes disparaissent ^^.

Par contre j'ai pas trop compris ton problème ?!


----------



## cillab (28 Décembre 2013)

Max67s a dit:


> C'est sans doute la meilleure chose à faire, attendre un peu que les problèmes disparaissent ^^.
> 
> Par contre j'ai pas trop compris ton problème ?!



bonjour et merci de ta réponse
avec l'IPAD AIR,le seul probléme que j'ais rencontrer c'est  L'ADAPTATEUR SD CARD CAMERAqui ne fonctionne pas
j'ais du acheter un adaptateur 30 broches  Lightning pour le faire fonctionner avec celui de mon 1ER i
IPAD


----------



## Tox (28 Décembre 2013)

Mon expérience avec les écrans iPad :

iPad 2 : une légère fuite de lumière

iPad 3 : lègères fuites de lumière et un pixel mort (au bout de 11 mois)

iPad 4 : tire sur le jaune

iPad 4 bis : tire également sur le jaune

iPad air : moins de jaune, mais de légères fuites de lumières

Pour moi, l'affichage de l'iPad est au même niveau de qualité que ses concurrents, pas plus, pas moins.

Les seules dalles tactiles qui m'aient parfois convaincu (c'est à dire sans grand défaut visuel facilement repérable et en laissant de côté la justesse des couleurs : l'amoled d'un S4 ainsi que l'amoled d'un Galaxy Note, mais tous deux d'une série de production "2e génération").

Pourquoi je m'entête : l'iPad une machine à usage familial que je change chaque année et, ce qui ne manque pas de m'impressionner, que je peux revendre à un prix toujours trop élevé.


----------



## daxr1der (28 Décembre 2013)

Tu es pas au bonne endroit pour ce soucis, créer un topic, pour ton problème, la c'est pour les problèmes d'écran ipad air voir mini &#128521;. Cela dit tu as pas du t'en rendre compte mais tu as peux être un soucis au niveau de ton écran, du moins de forte chance, qu'apple d'ailleurs fait la sourde oreille &#128521;

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h44 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h40 ----------

Et aussi les sites d'informations Apple d'on un qui est basé sur Lyon d'ailleurs,, qui ne parle pas de ce soucis dans les news, par peur de se faire contacter par Apple...


----------



## daxr1der (28 Décembre 2013)

@tox  pourtant moi c'était jaune jaune sur mes ipad air. Et les fuites de lumière sont la depuis plusieurs Gen d'ipad effectivement, et ils ont toujours pas régler le problème... Un beau produit low cost sans le prix low cost &#128515;


----------



## Tox (28 Décembre 2013)

Sincèrement, tant qu'il y aura des acheteurs, à quoi bon changer la donne ? 

Ce qui est agaçant, c'est de lire que l'iPad est parfait et ses concurrents non. L'iPad est loin d'être parfait au niveau des composants et j'avoue avoir plus de facilité à accepter les petits défauts de ma Nexus 10 payée 250.-  que les petits défauts de mon iPad air payé 550.- . 

Bien entendu, je revendrai une fois de plus l'iPad, alors que je pense garder la Nexus jusqu'au bout...


----------



## daxr1der (29 Décembre 2013)

Oui mais 550 c'est un petit modèle, quand tu prends un 64go ou 128go de tel défaut ce n'est pas imaginable, à l'apple store me disait que si il avait un défaut d'écran ça se vendrait pas autant.... Sauf que la majorité ce défaut ne gène pas, pour une utilisation Facebook et domestique je m'en fouterai et encore... Je suis photographe, j'ai un écran calibré pour la post prod avec lightroom et photoshop donc j'ai besoin du respect des couleurs. Et avoir une tablette avec la moitié de l'écran ou le blanc tire sur le jaune,  pour présenter ses photos quand je vois des clients, c'est pas super. Bien.


----------



## doupold (29 Décembre 2013)

cillab a dit:


> bonjour et merci de ta réponse
> avec l'IPAD AIR,le seul probléme que j'ais rencontrer c'est  L'ADAPTATEUR SD CARD CAMERAqui ne fonctionne pas
> j'ais du acheter un adaptateur 30 broches  Lightning pour le faire fonctionner avec celui de mon 1ER i
> IPAD



Adaptateur acheté chez Apple?


----------



## Bruno de Malaisie (29 Décembre 2013)

iPad Air wifi 64 Gb.
Aucun souci. L'iPad dont je rêvais (plus léger et plus puissant). 
Acheté en Malaisie cela dit en passant


----------



## daxr1der (29 Décembre 2013)

Et ton écran Bruno ?


----------



## Bruno de Malaisie (29 Décembre 2013)

Ben l'écran est parfait. 
Pas de souci. Pas de fuites de lumières. Pas de tâche jaune.


----------



## daxr1der (2 Janvier 2014)

Et les 4 premiers chiffre de ton numéro de serie c'est quoi ?


----------



## lsalander (2 Janvier 2014)

Ben moi acheté aux US où je vis no de série DMPLPJEUFK16 pas de souci à moins que je sois grave bigleuse....


----------



## daxr1der (2 Janvier 2014)

Je pense oui &#128521;


----------



## lsalander (2 Janvier 2014)

Ah donc tu as eu des soucis donc tout le monde doit en avoir, c'est bien ça...puis sans voir l'écran tu connais son état...balaise


----------



## Bruno de Malaisie (2 Janvier 2014)

DMPLNEPAFK12
iPad Air 64Gb, wifi


----------



## tropezina (2 Janvier 2014)

Trop de venin, si pas content change de fournisseur, je crois que c est le seul moyen de faire évoluer les choses.
iPad air 64 et que du bonheur


----------



## cillab (2 Janvier 2014)

doupold a dit:


> Adaptateur acheté chez Apple?


 bonne années
bonjour ,oui un adaptateur acheter sur le store
sur lequel je branche mon ancien 30 broches et nikel 
leurs lecteurs sd camera c'est du CACA


----------



## daxr1der (3 Janvier 2014)

lsalander a dit:


> Ah donc tu as eu des soucis donc tout le monde doit en avoir, c'est bien ça...puis sans voir l'écran tu connais son état...balaise



bien evidement , j'ai vraiment pas de chance j'en ai eu 4 et sur les millions d'ipad air il y en a que 4 de défectueux ceux et tous les autres sont niquels... Explique moi pourquoi il uy a pleins de sites qui en parlent alors de ce soucis ? 

Et ca ?

iPad Air : des cas de jaunisse

Peux être qu'il y en a des bons, mais je pense qu'il y en a peu, et c'est pas normal de faire des échanges pleins de fois pour avoir un bon. La loterie quoi.

@tropizina

Alors j'ai des produits Apple depuis l'iPhone edge et j'ai eu tous les iphones, j'ai droit de dire que la qualité c'est dégradé sans qu'on me dise change de crèmerie. Je paye et j'ai encore le droit de dire que je suis déçu. Je dois rien dire encore c'est ça ? Tub es étroit d'esprit, ca me fait peur des gens comme toi qui est pour la pensé unique.


----------



## gyrodrift (3 Janvier 2014)

Salut...
Le défaut n'est pas une malchance, c'est un défaut à très grande échelle . Mais comme 90% des utilisateurs ne s'en rendent pas compte, c'est tout bon. 
J'en suis à mon 5e échange. Tous numéro de série. Le dernier est le pire, écran jaune et ligne sombre sur la hauteur gauche. 
Sur le topic sur le forum d'Apple, les gars ont les mêmes problèmes sur des iPad produits la dernière semaine de 2013. 
Le problème ne sera pas règlé avant le prochain iPad. Il faut juste continuer de jouer à la loterie des échanges. Avoir un écran pourri est normal. Ceux qui ont un écran intégre et parfait ont juste eu un gros coup de chance. Tant mieux pour eux.


----------



## Max67s (3 Janvier 2014)

Demain j'échange mon iPad Air pour la 7eme fois à cause de ces soucis de jaunisse (+ fuite de lumière sur mon modèle actuel).

Aurais-je de la chance à la loterie ?!
Je n'y crois pas xD...


J'hésite à échanger contre un iPad Mini Retina d'ailleurs, car avec le Air je commence à en avoir marre de cette jaunisse...


----------



## gyrodrift (3 Janvier 2014)

Tu auras toujours des Apple fan boys pour te dire que non c'est juste une malchance, laisse les causer. La vérité c'est juste que l iPad Air a un écran jaune foireux , sorti à temps pour les fêtes de Noël. 
Beaucoup pensent avec tristesse qu'Apple ne fait plus de qualité , juste des profits pour les actionnaires. Heureusement il reste toujours leur SAV qui est toujours au top.


----------



## Tox (3 Janvier 2014)

Au risque de le répéter, l'erreur la plus courante est de croire que Apple = luxe. Non, Apple = produits de grande consommation vendus au prix fort.

A mon sens, la qualité ne s'est pas dégradée, elle n'a jamais été à la hauteur de la légende que de nombreux utilisateurs s'évertuent à alimenter.

Par contre, oui, il y a un vrai effet plaisir dans le "packaging" des produits pommés. Il y a aussi une vraie volonté de satisfaire le client par le biais de l'Apple Store ou du Store. Et c'est sur ce point que le prix fort peut être justifiable.

A chacun de voir si cette politique lui convient, mais on peut comprendre la déception du client qui a cru aux sirènes d'un Apple = luxe et donc zéro défaut.


----------



## Max67s (3 Janvier 2014)

@gyrodrift, ton dernier iPad est de quelle semaine de production --> http://www.chipmunk.nl/klantenservice/applemodel.html
Mon dernier est de la semaine 49.
T'as un iPad Air combien de Giga pour mon information ?! car j'ai l'impression vu les retours sur les forums MacG, ce sont souvent les personnes qui ont un ipad 64giga qui se disent non touchés.
Pure hasard mais bon xD.. Toujours bon de savoir...


----------



## gyrodrift (3 Janvier 2014)

Max, mon dernier est un DMPLJ semaine 41. 128 WiFi. 
Pour ce qui est des 64 je ne crois pas. Le premier que j'ai eu était un 64 et le pire de tous. 
Tu as même plus de chance d'avoir un défectueux avec un 64 ou un 128 du simple fait qu'ils sont produits en moins grandes quantités. Statistiquement plus de chance de tomber sur un bon modèle avec des 16 ou 32, dixit le superviseur d'Applecare en charge de mon dossier. 

Tox, très bonne analyse, et je&#314;apprends à mes dépends. Je me suis aussi fait avoir par le fait que le premier produit à la pomme que j'ai acheté un iPad 4 est juste parfait. 
Mais après. Iphone5 avec défauts (pixel mort et écran jaune , et la cata du Air)..

Malgré tout ça, je ne retrouve jamais l'expérience Apple avec les produits concurrents. Je suis donc coincé.  je reste chez Apple.


----------



## Max67s (3 Janvier 2014)

Merci pour ton retour .
Je suis d'accord avec toi, moi aussi je n'ai pas envi d'acheter autre chose qu'Apple, j'étais toujours satisfait d'Apple jusqu'à l'année 2013.
Problème interminable sur des MacBook Pro modèle 2012.
Et maintenant sept retour d'iPad Air... 
J'ai eu MacBook Air 2011, iPhone 3G, iPhone 4, iPhone 4S, iPod Touch 1 et des iPod... Et jamais eu un seul problème sur les "vieux" du temps de S. Jobs...
Il y a eu un sérieux relâchement dans le contrôle qualité et dans la vision de la société.
Mais je persisterais à l'échanger jusqu'à avoir un iPad avec un niveau de finition qui correspond au prix ou je l'ai payé.


----------



## Maxenceone (3 Janvier 2014)

ça me fait penser : puisque, visiblement, même en faisant de nombreux échanges avec des neufs, on se retrouve le plus souvent avec un autre écran jaune, ne peut-on pas le donner en mains propres à un réparateur agréé en précisant que l'on souhaite remplacer l'écran par un écran sans défaut ? Les réparateurs peuvent pas commander un écran samsung, qui apparement ne serait pas touché ? 

J'ai pas encore reçu le mien, mais avec tous les gens qui se plaignent de cette jaunisse ou encore des fuites de lumières, je crois que je me suis déjà fait à l'idée que j'allais tomber sur un défectueux...


----------



## Hazo (3 Janvier 2014)

Sur le Mini Retina il y a aussi des problèmes d'écran jaune ou fuite de lumière?


----------



## Max67s (3 Janvier 2014)

Bah disons changer l'écran, ça vaut dire ouvrir l'iPad, et la, c'est pratiquement sur que tu vas te retrouver avec des poussières sous le verre... Pas génial pour un appareil neuf payé plus de 500... 
Donc poussière, écran jaune ou/et fuite de lumière... 
T'aura peut-être de la chance qui sait .
Fais nous un retour si tu veux bien quand tu le reçois. 
La jaunisse se voit clairement sur le clavier : les touches de gauche son jaune et les touches de droite son blanche blanche... 
Et moi je le remarque vraiment quand je lis avec, tu commences une ligne sur du jaune, tu la fini sur du blanc, c'est très distrayant...

A++


----------



## Maxenceone (3 Janvier 2014)

Max67s a dit:


> Bah disons changer l'écran, ça vaut dire ouvrir l'iPad, et la, c'est pratiquement sur que tu vas te retrouver avec des poussières sous le verre... Pas génial pour un appareil neuf payé plus de 500&#8364;...
> Donc poussière, écran jaune ou/et fuite de lumière...
> T'aura peut-être de la chance qui sait .
> Fais nous un retour si tu veux bien quand tu le reçois.
> ...



Je verrais bien ... Qui vivra saura... 
Après, ouai je ferais un retour.
En fait, mon plus gros problème, c'est que je l'ai acheté dans une grande surface commençant par L., parce qu'ils faisaient -25% sur tout le magasin, donc à un peu plus de 500&#8364; l'ipad air 64Go, j'ai sauté. Sauf que, je sais qu'ils ne voudront jamais faire un échange, ils ne font que des remboursements... Et allez faire des courses pour 500&#8364; dans dépenser pour des trucs qu'on voulait pas 
Du coup si il est défectueux, c'est ou je me fait rembourser, ou je l'envoie à apple, donc je poirote, pour sûrement avoir un reconditionné, une pure loterie en bonus... , ou bien je demande une réparation chez le premium reseller de ma ville d'étude...
C'est ce qui me paraissait en fait le plus pertinent, vu que je serais en contact même avec le réparateur.
A ton avis, les risques de dépôts de poussière entre l'écran et la vitre sont si importants que ça ?

Sinon oui, je viendrais donner un retour de l'écran quand j'aurais reçu la bête !


----------



## Max67s (3 Janvier 2014)

Hazo, Visiblement le mini retina semble touché mais à très faible échelle, par la jaunisse, mais pas côté gauche, mais côté droit.
Par contre, les fuites de Lumières sont très présente sur le mini retina si on se fit au remontées de certaines personnes.

Mais des avis de possesseurs de Mini Retina sont les biens venus

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h40 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h34 ----------

Ton décision de le ramener chez un réparateur dans ton cas semble la meilleure (S'il est défectueux bien attendu) ^^.
Je sais pas, après faut voir comment c'est fait pour la réparation, mais le risque des poussières est quand même la... Si c'est bien fait, tu évitera peut-être ces désagréments.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h41 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h40 ----------

Ta décision*


----------



## Maxenceone (3 Janvier 2014)

Max67s a dit:


> Ta décision de le ramener chez un réparateur dans ton cas semble la meilleure (S'il est défectueux bien attendu) ^^.
> Je sais pas, après faut voir comment c'est fait pour la réparation, mais le risque des poussières est quand même la... Si c'est bien fait, tu évitera peut-être ces désagréments.



C'est un premium reseller, donc je suppose qu'ils doivent être un minimum compétents 
Après, c'est un petit magasin, en bordure de ville, le seul de la région, et je dis bien le seul, donc ils doivent avoir l'habitude de réparer. En arrivant avec le sourire et en restant poli, j'aurais peut-être ce que je veux


----------



## Max67s (3 Janvier 2014)

Tout à fait d'accord, on a rien sans rien


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (4 Janvier 2014)

Je suis photographe, autant dire que la colorimétrie m'importe... Aucun soucis avec mon air (même si totalement utopique de faire la moindre correction sur un écran non calibré a la sonde).

Comme quoi il y en a des bons...

Sur tous les sites de photos, l'écran de l'iPad air est jugé comme étant le meilleur jamais fait par Apple, bien plus juste que ceux de la concurrence... Le gammut est assez étendu, les couleurs plus justes que les anciens modèles...

Après, ça n'a rien a voir avec un écran de graphiste type eizo ou autre, mais ça n'en a ni la vocation, ni le coût....


----------



## daxr1der (4 Janvier 2014)

@Max67s

Les ipad mini retina j'en ai eu 3 et ils ont un autre soucis, fuite de lumières, sur écran noir.

Cela me rassure de ne pas être le seul, a voir cette mauvaise qualité d'apple, par contre, ce que je ne comprends pas c'est les tests sur le net, des bonnes notes. C'est la que je me dis que pas mal de sites d'informations cachent aussi ce défaut, qui est énorme à mon égard.

Ah oui je vous souhaite une bonne année 2014

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h41 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h41 ----------

A tous bien sûre.


----------



## Max67s (4 Janvier 2014)

Bien entendu qu'ils cachent ces info's.
C'est possible qu'il y est un peu de corruption la dessous ^^.

D'accord, merci pour le mini retina. Mais comme dit, le Air a aussi des fuites de lumières donc bon...


----------



## aurique (4 Janvier 2014)

Max67s a dit:


> Bien entendu qu'ils cachent ces info's.
> C'est possible qu'il y est un peu de corruption la dessous ^^.



Rassure moi, tu paissante là ??? :mouais:


----------



## Maxenceone (4 Janvier 2014)

Max67s a dit:


> Bien entendu qu'ils cachent ces info's.
> C'est possible qu'il y est un peu de corruption la dessous ^^.



Vous pensez pas plutôt qu'Apple veille à ce que les produits "tests" envoyés aux rédactions soient irréprochables, pour justement ne pas avoir à dévoiler ces problèmes ?


----------



## daxr1der (4 Janvier 2014)

Moi les ipad air c'etait 2 de 64go et un de 128go, Et j'ai deja appelé Apple pour demander un qui a pas le soucis et ils sont vraiment pas sure que je retombe sur un bon, en gros la solution Applecare c'est envoyer un autre sans verifier, ou verifier mais renvoyer un defectueux parce qu'ils ont que des modèles de m.... &#128522;


----------



## Max67s (4 Janvier 2014)

Je suis allez à l'Apple store pour échanger mon 6eme ipad air (dont le premier a été acheté le jour du BlackFriday = -45e).
J'ai voulu échanger mon 32 contre un 64.
Pas possible de me remette la réduction BlackFriday de -45e sur le 64go.
Et Pas possibilité de me faire un geste commercial.
Ma réponse : Pas très commercial mais ok..
La conseillère me sort, ces soucis de fuites de Lumières sont sur tout les appareils, et le jaune du côté gauche ça touche bcp d'appareil, mais ce n'est pas reconnu par Apple.
"C'est beau de vendre de la camelote à ce prix et le reconnaître en plus."
Suite à ça, pour couronner le tout, elle me dit : c'est le dernier échange de -14j qu'on vous fait, la prochaine fois faudra passer par le support de garantie.

Conclusion : remboursement, faut arrêter de prendre les gens pour des cons. Je paye pas 600e pour me retrouver avec un appareil défectueux et faire semblant d'être contant.

J'étais vraiment un Pro Apple, mais la ils en ont perdu un


----------



## feemail (4 Janvier 2014)

Bonsoir à tous, 
Je répond de mon ipad air,
Je ne suis pas "miro"
Et pour moi aucun problème de jaunisse
Et mon clavier est blanc de gauche à droite &#128515;

Je ne dit pas que que cela n'existe pas sur certains ipad, et j'imagine "les boules" vu le prix de 
l'appareil, et le fait que normalement Apple est synonyme de qualité 
Simplement ce petit message pour dire que tout le monde n'est pas concerné,
Et que ceux-la ne s'expriment pas forcément

De mon côté, j'ai déjà eu un problème vécu Apple, iPhone 4, impossible de raccrocher suite appel tel, &#128545;&#128545;, heureusement le téléphone a été changé de suite à l'Apple store,
Et c'est vrai que j'ai apprécié le sav de Apple, pas toujours aussi simple ailleurs de faire valoir ses droits, échange ou remboursement

Bon courage à tous les déçus de l'iPad air, ne baissez pas les bras,

Car l'iPad reste un super produit, bien sur cher, 
Mais retrouver ses photos, etc.., sur son ipad, iPhone, et Mac,
Et le contenu Apple store....., plus la simplicité d'utilisation, 
reste pour moi le must


----------



## Hazo (4 Janvier 2014)

J'ai eu 2 ipad air dont le numéro de série commence par DMQL semaine 50 qui ont tous 2 des fuites de lumières en bas de l'écran (bouton home) quasiment aux même endroit.
Si certain d'entre vous on un ipad plus récent (semaine 51, 52...) y a t-il toujours des soucis.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h26 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h21 ----------




Max67s a dit:


> ...
> Suite à ça, pour couronner le tout, elle me dit : c'est le dernier échange de -14j qu'on vous fait, la prochaine fois faudra passer par le support de garantie. ...



J'ai moi même fait plusieurs échange pour avoir un écran sans fuite et il ne semble pas qu'ils puissent voir l'historique des échanges alors je vois pas pourquoi elle vous a dis que ce serai le dernier échange.


----------



## gyrodrift (4 Janvier 2014)

Il n'y a pas de conspiration de la part de la presse et des médias , même si les journaleux reçoivent de jolis cadeaux des marques et Apple n'échappe pas a la règle. 

Une vidéo intéressante, censée présenter la merveille des merveilles , l iPad Air. Deux modèles , donc une promo. Sur l'iPad blanc, vous pouvez admirer en live la belle coulée jaune,  au minutes 08.57 et 16.31

Apple iPad Air (White vs Black): Unboxing & Overview - YouTube

La réalité est très simple. 90% des utilisateurs ne remarqué pas ces défauts. Sur le reste, combien viennent poster sur des forums? Très peu. Les autres vont juste changer leur iPads ou se font rembourser.


----------



## Max67s (5 Janvier 2014)

@Hazo : Car aujourd'hui j'ai rallé et j'ai dit que j'ai échange 6 fois... Donc ils ont leurs discours près fait et voilà... ^^.
Si j'avais rien dit, elle ne se serait sûrement aperçu de rien.
Mais je ne regrette pas, c'est mieux comme ça.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 01h02 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 01h01 ----------

@Gyrodrift : Bravo pour la vidéo. Fallait la trouver ^^. C'est bien représentatif.


----------



## lsalander (5 Janvier 2014)

daxr1der a dit:


> bien evidement , j'ai vraiment pas de chance j'en ai eu 4 et sur les millions d'ipad air il y en a que 4 de défectueux ceux et tous les autres sont niquels... Explique moi pourquoi il uy a pleins de sites qui en parlent alors de ce soucis ?
> 
> Et ca ?
> 
> ...


----------



## daxr1der (5 Janvier 2014)

Isalander

Juste que depuis le premier ipad retina (ipad 3) j'ai toujours eu des fuites de lumières, donc je vois pas ce que je peux attendre comme tu dis, ce problème existera toujours, et je préfère en parler ici pour dire que Apple, tu payes pas pour la qualité, pour moi Apple c'est sympa mais made in taiwan

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h30 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h17 ----------

Je fais pleins daller retour à l'apple pour des échanges d'iphone 5S. Et un vendeur me dit de la part d'un responsable, contacter l'apple care et demander un geste commercial, J'ai appelé, et ils m'ont dit qu'ils etaient pas au courant ... Et qu'il fallait faire une reclam par courrier en irlande.., 

Juste pour dire que c'est chère, te prennent pour un con, et sont radins...


----------



## rgi (7 Janvier 2014)

Suffit d'aller voir ailleurs!

Perso je suis sous  surface maintenant et RAS, énormément plus de possibilités et le tout est bien fait et bien pensé.

Ok avant la surface (pro 2 pour ma part) il n'y avais aucuns équivalent en tablette qui dépassais l'ipad mais maintenant , jamais je ne retournerais sous ipad!


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (7 Janvier 2014)

rgi a dit:


> Ok avant la surface (pro 2 pour ma part) il n'y avais aucuns équivalent en tablette qui dépassais l'ipad mais maintenant , jamais je ne retournerais sous ipad!





Ce qui prouve que l'on a pas besoin d'avoir bon goût pour être heureux...


----------



## rgi (7 Janvier 2014)

c'est clair puisque tu vie bien avec  ton ipad... que tu n'a pas de bon gouts... mais ça on y peut rien hein....

Aller va jouer avec ton ipad tout jaune ...

MOUMOU92 pour mou du cerveau ?


----------



## tropezina (7 Janvier 2014)

rgi a dit:


> c'est clair puisque tu vie bien avec  ton ipad... que tu n'a pas de bon gouts... mais ça on y peut rien hein....
> 
> Aller va jouer avec ton ipad tout jaune ...
> 
> MOUMOU92 pour mou du cerveau ?



Tu ferais bien de prendre des cours de Français avant de critiquer.......


----------



## rgi (7 Janvier 2014)

ah l'excuse de l'orthographe  quand on veux ouvrir sa bouche mais sans savoir quoi répondre.

Sinon tropezina regarde bien tout t'es post sur le forum et avant de me dire de prendre des cours de Français.......  commence  TOI par écrire sans faute ! :love:


----------



## tropezina (7 Janvier 2014)

rgi a dit:


> ah l'excuse de l'orthographe  quand on veux ouvrir sa bouche mais sans savoir quoi répondre.
> 
> Sinon tropezina regarde bien tout t'es post sur le forum et avant de me dire de prendre des cours de Français.......  commence  TOI par écrire sans faute ! :love:



si tu es capable de trouver les fautes des autres, tu caches bien ton jeu......


----------



## Lefenmac (7 Janvier 2014)

rgi a dit:


> ah l'excuse de l'orthographe  quand on veux ouvrir sa bouche mais sans savoir quoi répondre.
> 
> Sinon tropezina regarde bien tout t'es post sur le forum et avant de me dire de prendre des cours de Français.......  commence  TOI par écrire sans faute ! :love:



rgi t'es mon post aussi...


----------



## rgi (7 Janvier 2014)

@Lefenmac 

:bebe:toi aussi


----------



## ergu (7 Janvier 2014)

tropezina a dit:


> si tu es capable de trouver les fautes des autres, tu caches bien ton jeu......



Les cordonniers les plus mal chaussés, tout ça, tu vois ?


----------



## daxr1der (8 Janvier 2014)

Oui la surface est devenu vraiment sympa, et elle a un écran de bien meilleur qualité.


----------



## daxr1der (8 Janvier 2014)

Cela dit il faut vraiment souligner ce problème et en parler, nous avions encore le droit dans ce pays de donner son opinion concernant sa propre expérience très négative avec les produits de la pomme (trognon) . Même si certaines personne pensent qu'il faut changer de marque quand on est pas satisfait, et fermer sa gu...  Non je peux pas laisser ça comme ca, je me fais rouler, il faut un retour... Et ne pas taire le problème.


----------



## Lestat1886 (14 Janvier 2014)

Personnellement, sur la vidéo Youtube, je ne remarque pas de gros défauts sur l'iPad blanc... Mais bon si ça en dérange certains ils ont raison d'aller le faire échanger mais de là à en faire une "affaire d'Etat" 

Peut être est ce dû à la couleur de l'iPad j'ai cru comprendre que le calibrage était différent selon la couleur de l'ibidule...


----------



## daxr1der (14 Janvier 2014)

Je ne vois pas le rapport avec le calibrage de l'écran puisque le jaune est que sur la partie gauche. C'est un gros défaut, ca saute aux yeux, après nous avions pas tous la même vu, j'ai 10sur10 sur les deux yeux, pas de lunettes &#128521; Alors si tu y vois pas, soit tu as pas une bonne vu. Ou alors pour toi ce défaut ne te dérange pas.


----------



## Lestat1886 (14 Janvier 2014)

daxr1der a dit:


> Je ne vois pas le rapport avec le calibrage de l'écran puisque le jaune est que sur la partie gauche. C'est un gros défaut, ca saute aux yeux, après nous avions pas tous la même vu, j'ai 10sur10 sur les deux yeux, pas de lunettes &#128521; Alors si tu y vois pas, soit tu as pas une bonne vu. Ou alors pour toi ce défaut ne te dérange pas.



Bon moi j'ai des lunettes par contre  mais je ne suis pas myope non plus et je ne vois pas de défaut choquant sur cet ipad à première vue! Je viens de revoir la vidéo et en mettant pause à certains moment j'arrive à deviner une petite teinte jaunâtre mais du coup je ne sais pas si c vrai ou si un effet placebo 

En tout cas de là à dire que c du vomi jaunâtre peut etre pas mais une fois qu'on remarque un défaut aussi minime soit il on n'arrive pas à en faire abstraction  Après il faut faire jouer la garantie quel que soit le défaut d'ailleurs


----------



## surfbmx (23 Février 2014)

Petite photo, mieux que des mots. Évidemment, en magasin, personne ne voit la différence entre ces 2 écrans, à part moi. Le côté gauche de l'iPad touché est plus jaune, mais cela ne ressort pas bien sur cette photo. 
4 eme échange(j'ai refusé le dernier, car j'ai pris le temps de vérifier avant de le prendre, et ça ne changeait rien).


----------



## Padawanlady (24 Février 2014)

j'ai acheté un iPad Mini Retina en 32GO à New York en novembre dernier, mon cadeau de Noël. Je ne l'ai pas fait configurer sur place en priant que tout irait bien... et tout va bien ! 
Depuis 2010 j'ai eu 4 iPads et je n'ai jamais eu de mauvaises machines. 
Un coup de chance car mon premier iMac avait un DD défectueux.


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (24 Février 2014)

rgi a dit:


> c'est clair puisque tu vie bien avec  ton ipad... que tu n'a pas de bon gouts... mais ça on y peut rien hein....
> 
> Aller va jouer avec ton ipad tout jaune ...
> 
> MOUMOU92 pour mou du cerveau ?




Répondre a un trait d'humour sarcastique et ironique par une insulte... No comment...


----------



## feemail (24 Février 2014)

&#128538;&#128535;&#128537;&#128522;&#128524;&#128524;


----------



## jlchm (4 Mars 2014)

Bonjour,

Je suis sur le point d'acheter un iPad 2 16Go neuf et je me pose la question de savoir : 

-est-ce un modèle vraiment fiable, fait pour durer?
-quel est l'espace disque réel disponible sur le modèle 16Go (16Go-les appris)?

Enfin, j'ai en vue un "iPad 2 wifi + 3G 64Go mi 2012 à 340" : est-ce un bon deal?

Je ne connais rien aux iPad c'est pourquoi je fais appel à l'expérience de la communauté.

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses.


----------



## rgi (4 Mars 2014)

Mauvais choix, l'ipad 2 est en fin de vie .


----------



## OlivierMarly (4 Mars 2014)

il n'y a pas de mauvais choix.

A ce prix là, c'est pas mal du tout, fonce.

La fin de vie pour ce genre de produit, je vois pas bien.

J'ai eu un iPhone 3G que j'ai donné à une amie (après 6 ans, il tient toujours sa journée en usage normal), mon 4G est dans les mains de ma femme, j'ai un 4S et tout va bien.

J'ai un iPad 1° gen. qui va très bien, merci pour lui. Je ne le céderai pas même si je vais surement passer à un iPad de dernière génération un de ces 4.

Un des gros avantages des machines à la pomme est le fait qu'ils vieillissent bien et qu'ils décotent doucement.

Après; ce qu'il faut voir, c'est l'usage qu'on veut en faire et donc les applis dont on a besoin. Mais si une génération Y permet d'assurer ses besoins, pourquoi s'en priver?


----------



## Lefenmac (5 Mars 2014)

rgi a dit:


> Mauvais choix, l'ipad 2 est en fin de vie .




Tu veux dire quoi? Car fin de vie voudrait dire dépassé, que les pièces ne seraient pas changées en cas de problème, ne fonctionnerait plus en 2015,...

Si le rapport performance/prix du 2 lui convient ça reste un très on produit. D'autant plus qu'avec Apple à peine le produit sorti aux USA, le temps qu'il soit distribué en Europe, que les stocks soient réapprovisionnés....... il est déjà "en fin de vie"


----------



## feemail (7 Mars 2014)

Ipad 2 , bon produit (même si maintenant on préfère un écran retina &#128515

Le problème, pour moi, seulement 16 GO 

Tu sera vite à l'étroit ,
Mais bon, tout dépend de ce que tu veux faire avec l'iPad


----------

